# i keep seeing the ads for teva



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

any one know if they're any good need a new shoe for a platfom pedal.
open to suggestions too


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

If you are not in a rush for new shoe I can do a review on them once I get them probably in 2-3 weeks.
unless other that have the shoe already can reply


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Tevas are ugly, with garish colors. Just get some 5.10s and be done with it. Proven in MTB, out now, and they look slick as well. Bonus.

At least the Teva shoes can't be any uglier than their sandals.


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

5.10 are not that much better looking. I personally like the teva design. shoe lace can easily be changed
baby blue is fine by me wish they had the purple in stock though


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

r29 said:


> 5.10 are not that much better looking. I personally like the teva design. shoe lace can easily be changed
> baby blue is fine by me wish they had the purple in stock though


+1. imo tevas look much better. more like a regular skate shoe. 5 10's look like moon boots.


----------



## Ray Pinpillage (May 28, 2011)

5.10 climbing shoes rule so by that metric alone I'd probably go that way.


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

update I will get my pair of links July 22. I can have a review done by next weekend.


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

Those Teva's look horrible. Looks like its geared towards kids with those silly colors. I dont care how well they work with platforms, the colors are a deal breaker.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like something you would see on the "Simpsons".


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

r29 said:


> update I will get my pair of links July 22. I can have a review done by next weekend.


where did you order them?


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been eying the Pinner for awhile now and after I bailed on my bike on friday in Vans and bruised my heel i'm strongly considering it, it's in stock now and doesn't have the horrible color scheme that the links does.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

doublepost


----------



## savagenative (Apr 8, 2011)

I was gonna get 5 10's but after seeing these teva's they look wayyy better in my opinion


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

jetta_mike said:


> where did you order them?


teva.com


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

I ordered the Teva Pinners from Huck N Roll on Sunday they arrived today, I'll post up some impressions of them by this weekend. I'm nursing a bruised heel so its hard to get a ride in just yet.


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll have my pair of links Friday. I'll try to get some ride time in over the weekend


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Trendy Colours or basic Black
Form or Function
You Choose

I prefer performance over funky looks. 
5.10's are proven and work for me.

michael


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Sombrio just launched their shoe line. My buddy has been testing them since feb. Word is they totally rock.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

b-kul said:


> +1. imo tevas look much better. more like a regular skate shoe. 5 10's look like moon boots.


Maybe the Impacts are bulky, but the Freeriders look just like skate shoes. I wouldn't wear the Tevas if someone gave them to me for free.

Unless you play for the New Orleans Hornets, there's no reason to sport those colors.

The only advantage the Tevas have over 5.10s is water resistance. If you like to walk through streams or fall in rivers this could be your shoe. 5.10s stay water-logged forever.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

They have another color for the Links bro. I agree with what you are saying on that horrible blue color though but the black/purple/white is fine though. 5.10 makes just as ugly colors as Teva has here. 5.10 has that awful blue/zebra and white zebra as two of three color options so not quite how the freerider is that much bettter color wise.

Teva also has the Pinner which has everything the Links has but it doesnt have the water resistance, mesh venting and toe box armor and they are black/grey and look like a normal skate style shoe..and are $20 less. I chose the pinner because the colors and I dont need the water resistance features.


----------



## boomforeal (Nov 9, 2005)

this thread blows



xhailofgunfirex said:


> I've been eying the Pinner for awhile now and after I bailed on my bike on friday in Vans and bruised my heel i'm strongly considering it, it's in stock now and doesn't have the horrible color scheme that the links does.


shoes won't make you less of a hack



r29 said:


> update I will get my pair of links July 22. I can have a review done by next weekend.


wow, a review after a whole week? i'm holding my breath



NS-NV said:


> Sombrio just launched their shoe line. My buddy has been testing them since feb.


so he's gone through what, 3 pairs by now?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

xhailofgunfirex said:


> They have another color for the Links bro. I agree with what you are saying on that horrible blue color though but the black/purple/white is fine though. 5.10 makes just as ugly colors as Teva has here. 5.10 has that awful blue/zebra and white zebra as two of three color options so not quite how the freerider is that much bettter color wise.
> 
> Teva also has the Pinner which has everything the Links has but it doesnt have the water resistance, mesh venting and toe box armor and they are black/grey and look like a normal skate style shoe..and are $20 less. I chose the pinner because the colors and I dont need the water resistance features.


Yeah I know. I don't want purple either. 5.10 does have some ugly colors, but there are a ton of choices. BTW, The freeriders have 5 different color choices, including a simple black/grey version. Plus the white tiger ones are awesome. 

The Pinner takes away the one real advantage these shoes have over 5.10s with the lack of water resistance.

Bleh.








Still Bleh.


----------



## makeemsayunhhh (Jul 18, 2011)

BaeckerX1 said:


> I wouldn't wear the Tevas if someone gave them to me for free.


Let me know if anyone is giving them away, I would sport them! :thumbsup:


----------



## iloj (Oct 20, 2009)

I just bought my second pair of 5.10's. I've got the black Impact high top and the Sam Hill Impact. I like the look of the Sam Hill better, but I do like the ankle protection I get from the high tops. The 5.10's, as everyone can attest to, are super grippy on platform pedals. They also have relatively stiff soles and very sturdy toe box - which if you're riding where there are lots of rocks and roots, you'll appreciate when you bash your toe on a rock or root. They're surprisingly a bit slippery when just walking on a very smooth surface, like a smooth wet rock or my garage floor. Overall, I highly recommend the 5.10's. I was considering the Teva Llinks. I think they use the same rubber material for their soles, but I noticed they put a little traction into the toes and heels, which seems like a good idea. I've never seen them in person. The 5.10 or Teva look is just a matter of preference.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

*Yo Dawgs!*

I just scored a pair for $80 at crankworxs yesterday. I'm going to ride in them today. I bought the purple ones because the colors aren't as crazy. Plus I can match my purple nurple cranks. LOL

The ones with the blue soles actually looked much better in person. The teva rep was wearing the blue ones. I love my 510's but these are way lighter and the tread design looks perfect. I'll post a review after doing DH all day. :thumbsup:


----------



## ooctrl (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got a pair of these from Teva. The grey and blue with yellow laces. A darker replacement lace comes with if you want to change them out. Granted, I only have three rides and having never tried five tens or the like, I am quite pleased with the result. I used to run flats with plain old running shoes ( I know the shame), so the difference is a near quantum leap for me here. The rubber is sticky without being overly so. I still have the ability to make minor adjustments on the pedal as needed, but I don't get kicked off the pedal when the going gets rough. The shoe is comfortable to ride and walk in and the padding is nice. The sole is stiff when riding, but bends when I walk in a natural way. I still have some breaking in to do here with these shoes, but the overall first impression is very positive so far.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

i should have asked originally what platforms are people using with their shoes? i have xpedx face offs 
i have heard the tevas have better traction when u have to hike it. how are the 5 10 s its pretty much down to sam hills or links


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thrasher said:


> I just scored a pair for $80 at crankworxs yesterday. I'm going to ride in them today. I bought the purple ones because the colors aren't as crazy. Plus I can match my purple nurple cranks. LOL
> 
> The ones with the blue soles actually looked much better in person. The teva rep was wearing the blue ones. I love my 510's but these are way lighter and the tread design looks perfect. I'll post a review after doing DH all day. :thumbsup:


I saw a bunch of people wearing them at Crankworx on Saturday. The Simpson ones especially stood out all the way from the top of the spectator hill at the slopestyle final while people were walking around down at the dirt jumps.  They need a black and red version.


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been riding in the links for a week now.

Pedal : straitline

Grips really nice no slip. Stiff sole not to point where you cant feel the pedal. Able to do slight foot adjustment if needed.

great traction if you need to hike a bike up or down a slope due to the front and rear pattern that they have on the shoe.

Great arch support..super comfy. Laces are bit long.

Toe box is nice smashed my toes to a log just yesterday didnt feel it. Heel retention is nice too.

Overall great shoe. I had the kraver before this shoes..the kraver was nice but a bit heavy and my foot went numb on long rides.

+1 to teva. Have yet to test it in water though.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish they would make these in a 15.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

After my first day or riding in these at Winter Park I was impressed. They seemed pretty tight on my foot at first but I've gotten used to them and they do break in. 

One of the things I like is the excellent arch/heal support and impact pad. Since I have hardware in my heel I think this helps with stability quite a bit. You can really feel the heel support! As far as ruggedness goes the 5.10's seems to have them beat. The 5.10's can take all sorts of abuse and you can barely scuff them. I've already noticed a few slight scuff on the Tevas but no biggie. 

The weight of the Tevas is what really sets them apart from the 5.10s I use. When doing front range foothills I felt like it was a little easier to ride with less weight. The Tevas seem pretty good for climbing while off the bike but I think the 5.10's might be better. 

As most people mention the pedal grip is really nice. You can still move your foot around but the grip seems spot on. I think the 5.10's might have a little more grip when new. 

I'm actually really liking the style of the shoes so that's a plus. I think they did a great job on these. :thumbsup:


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

to anyone who has these shoes - are the insoles removable or molded in? also how is the sizing compared to 5.10's (or shimano if anyone has the am-45's or am-41's).


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

@thrasher what pedals you riding?


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

allenfstar said:


> @thrasher what pedals you riding?


Or, forgot to mention that. I ride flat pedals. Straight Line pedals on one bike and Azonic 420's on my Kona.

@'size - Yeah, the insole looks removable. I just lifted the whole heel insole up. Sizing is quite a bit tighter than the 5.10s but they seem to be breaking in.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Thrasher said:


> Or, forgot to mention that. I ride flat pedals. Straight Line pedals on one bike and Azonic 420's on my Kona.
> 
> @'size - Yeah, the insole looks removable. I just lifted the whole heel insole up. Sizing is quite a bit tighter than the 5.10s but they seem to be breaking in.


thanks - teva.com is offering free shipping and free return shipping if purchased before the end of the month - no reason to not give them a shot and at least see how they fit.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Insoles are removable just like any std shoe.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

jetta_mike said:


> Insoles are removable just like any std shoe.


I don't even wanna know what kind of freaky foot fetish you're into if your shoes have STDs.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

nice.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

5.10's need to go on a diet before i'd buy another pair. Im interested in the Teva's but I sort of agree that the color choices really hold a lot of people back.


----------



## ooctrl (Aug 7, 2006)

I really don't understand why color choices for a shoe that you wear when riding a bike became some kind of fashion disaster. Listen I'm out there on the trails to ride and need gear that performs whether that be my helmet, bike, tools or shoes. If I find something that performs better or has compromises that I am willing to live with compared to other products that have failed me, I really don't give much consideration at that point to what it looks like or whether other people will make fun of me because of my choice. I guess I just find human nature interesting sometimes. 

For those who just want a quality product, I suggest giving this shoe a try for that reason alone. I've had mine now for nearly three weeks. I ride nearly everyday and I have been impressed with this shoe. The insides of both shoes have a little crank arm rub going on. The toe box armor definitely works. When I caught a hidden log around a bend and tore it out of the ground with my foot, I barely felt it. Shoes will not hold up in the rain. You will get soaked feet. The heel stability and protection is top notch. The sole is very nice. The concave diamond pattern will hold a pedal pin while giving you micro adjustments. You can walk in the sole easily but the sole does not easily bend down when pedaling hard even out of saddle. One final note, I have slightly wide feet with little arch. I had to buy new insoles to meet my arch supports. The shoes come with more of a high arch design and my feet were sore after wearing them for a couple of hours. I bought some insoles better suited to my feet and I am good to go. I hope I have provided some useful information here.


----------



## dorian.ducker (May 24, 2011)

ooctrl said:


> I really don't understand why color choices for a shoe that you wear when riding a bike became some kind of fashion disaster. Listen I'm out there on the trails to ride and need gear that performs whether that be my helmet, bike, tools or shoes. If I find something that performs better or has compromises that I am willing to live with compared to other products that have failed me, I really don't give much consideration at that point to what it looks like or whether other people will make fun of me because of my choice. I guess I just find human nature interesting sometimes.
> 
> For those who just want a quality product, I suggest giving this shoe a try for that reason alone. I've had mine now for nearly three weeks. I ride nearly everyday and I have been impressed with this shoe. The insides of both shoes have a little crank arm rub going on. The toe box armor definitely works. When I caught a hidden log around a bend and tore it out of the ground with my foot, I barely felt it. Shoes will not hold up in the rain. You will get soaked feet. The heel stability and protection is top notch. The sole is very nice. The concave diamond pattern will hold a pedal pin while giving you micro adjustments. You can walk in the sole easily but the sole does not easily bend down when pedaling hard even out of saddle. One final note, I have slightly wide feet with little arch. I had to buy new insoles to meet my arch supports. The shoes come with more of a high arch design and my feet were sore after wearing them for a couple of hours. I bought some insoles better suited to my feet and I am good to go. I hope I have provided some useful information here.


Thanks for writing a decent post. So many of the above posts (not all) seemed childish. Thanks for your valuable, objective opinion.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

finally got my links yesterday after teva sent me a kids sandal the first shipment. of course they were out of the black/purple in my size by then so i went with the grey/blue/yellow which i actually think i like better anyway. they also come with grey laces so you can ditch the yellow and tone the color down if you can't handle it.

no rides yet but they are super comfortable and appear really well built. i have a hard time finding shoes that fit me well so i was not expecting these to feel so good. based on what i've read i have no reason to think they won't work as well as my current shimano am40's, but we'll see this weekend. my current pedals are wah wah's and i have spank spikes on order.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

How does the Links sizing compare to the 5 10s? Are you all getting these in the same size as your 5 10s? I'm think of ordering a pair to try them out. Thanks.


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

fit the same as 5.10s


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, r29. Can anyone tell me if the soles are about as stiff as the Impacts? TIA


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

The color scheme of the Links can be looked at as an alternative to reflectors.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been riding the Teva Links for a couple of months now, close to 200 miles according to my gps. This is on cross-country as well as downhill trails.
I ride on a decent pair of redline flats with removable pins, if you're interested.
In my part of the country, we always have trails with water/mud somewhere on them so on many of my rides I will contact water at some point.

My feet are on the large-ish size... 13 EE to 14 (depending on brand and model).

I'm no fashionisto so I really don't give a hoot about matching colors and styles too much.
That said, I was wincing about the purple shoes I ordered from Teva, but once they arrived I got over the whole 'looks' issue.

The shoes fit really well, especially in the toebox. I find they stick to my pedals really well no matter the conditions, the soles hold up to some pretty aggressive pins, and my feet just feel good in them.
I can walk around in these just fine, and I did a bit of that to try them out for fit before riding very far in the shoes.

I haven't washed them, but I did spray some mud off them once while rinsing off my bike.
Other than that and dumping out all the debris I collect on the drier trails, the shoes look pretty good and don't smell funky yet at all! 

The insoles come out for cleaning or replacing.
The puffy laces are another issue though... I don't really care for them.
They collect all the little sticks, stickers, and other clingy things on the trail... but they are nice and puffy soft... if you're into that sort of thing :skep:

I'll be ordering another pair for sure, maybe two. Hopefully they'll last me a few years.


----------



## gshock022 (Jul 25, 2011)

I picked up a pair for 80 bucks with free shipping at onlineshoes.com. Their sale runs until the 11th.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

gshock022 said:


> I picked up a pair for 80 bucks with free shipping at onlineshoes.com. Their sale runs until the 11th.


That's $20 less than Teva sells them for! Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## makeemsayunhhh (Jul 18, 2011)

*get the Links for $63!*

They have the purple version at a lot of Famous Footwear stores throughout the country and it's on sale for $89. One good thing about Famous Footwear, from what i'm told, is that the employees can give their 30% discount to any of their friends. All you gotta do is have a buddy who works at Famous Footwear to let you borrow the discount, or you can try to sweet talk an associate into becoming your friend so you can use their discount. Either way, if you can pull it off, you end up scoring them for $63.

My friend just got a job there, and she straight up offered me the discount in front of her boss, and her boss even rang me up! Not a bad price, especially if your not sure how they are going to perform. Definitely worth it considering you can't even really find them anywhere else for $90, let alone less than $65.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

Just ordered them today to save the 20. I hope they are good.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

They are also available at HuckNRoll on sale for $79 shipped.


----------



## jrsbike (Jul 24, 2004)

I feel that the best five ten shoe for mountain biking is the Insight. It's actually a trail shoe with the sticky stealth soles, better lugs that are spaced apart so they don't collect mud like the dots do and since they are more of a trail shoe they work much better for hike and bike and are ideal for expedition rides. The soles are a little stiffer, so better for pedaling but still excellent for climbing up a mountain. Best of all it doesn't look like something you would wear to a Sesame St. job interview or if you are over 14.
Check it out!

Five Ten | Insight


----------



## DeanFBM (May 8, 2011)

510s are ugly, look like prescription shoes.

I have the teva's, really nice and warm/dry without being sweaty. Sole grips pedals well in the wet.

They are also good for traipsing up and down hill.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a pair of Tevas a couple of weeks ago, and I really like them. They are far more comfortable and lighter than my 5.10s, and have excellent arch support, shock absorption, and a good stiff sole. They don't grip as much as the 5.10s, but they grip enough. And with my Spike pedals they don't squeak like my 5.10s. They are also great for wet weather. Furthermore, at less than $80 shipped when found on sale, they are a much better deal then the expensive and rarely discounted 5.10s. For someone who pedals a great deal up and down, the weight difference is significant. Some people drop $150 to shave 50g off their pedals with Ti spindles. Get Links and you're shaving 200g for far cheaper!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Been riding with purple links and wellgo mg-1 platform pedals and the grip is awesome. Very comfy shoes. The links look better with some dirt on them.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

*would advise taking a pass on these*

i bought the teva links as a back up for wet days to my 5.10 impacts. for the first few rides the tevas seemed fine, just a bit less sticky than the impacts, but light, comfortable and durable. now, after using them for several months, can honestly say i would not recommend them. they're not even close to being good enough back up shoes once you're used to the consistent stickiness of 5.10 impacts ... and i've used the tevas in warm dry days too just for fun ... which almost always ended with me wishing i didn't. the situation gets even worse whenever things get a bit mucky or wet. don't bother with the tevas, life is alot easier with 5.10s. the tevas just are not sticky enough for aggressive mountain biking in my view.


----------

